#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  版面管理員報名截止日延期及服務器移機相關公告

## 狼王白牙

鑒於狼之樂園 2015 年 5 月 25 日至 2015 年 6 月 7 日，進行服務器轉換，版面管理員的報名及更新延期至 2015 年 6 月 21 日，此為公平起見。為增加效率，已報名的版面管理員將即刻進行評選並將評選結果以私信告知。同時，如過去 8 個月內無明顯管理及發帖的管理員，將不待回應而逕行解除職務。

版面管理員徵求公告主題位於：* 【公告】致全體版面管理員
*

狼之樂園服務器由美國機房移動至新加坡，原先決定的大陸機房由於雪麒尚在台灣，難以現場提交身分證明文件備案，取消移往中國大陸的計畫。無論主機所在地為何，會員宜自覺遵守所在地之法規及法令。因我們無法要求會員去研究主機所在地的法律，只要狼之樂園符合主機服務商的使用條款（Term of Service）即可，而大部份服務商的使用條款均大同小異。

----------

